# Allow port in LAN?



## heps (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi,
i want to allow access from one computer 192.168.0.23 to server on 192.168.0.51 only on port 22 ssh. I try this...


```
ssh= "{22}"
table <test> {192.168.0.23}
pass in on $interface from <test> to any port $ssh
```

but have error message.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm assuming you're using PF (IIRC IPFILTER doesn't have tables)?

What's the error?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 28, 2009)

MFC'd... SirDice. What does it mean?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2009)

MFC

But the one underneath my name here is dictated by the number of posts, just like your "Member". 
It means I've been posting here way too much already :e


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks. :beergrin


----------



## heps (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes i use pf.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, you can this rule...


```
pass in on $ext_if proto tcp from 192.168.0.23 to ($ext_if) port 22
```

on the server. Instead of your table.


----------

